# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > Silverlight > سوال: patterns & practices: Prism

## torisoft

سلام

یکی از دوستان محبت کنه در ارتباط با Prism و نحوه کار کردن با اون یک توضیحی بده.

با تشکر

----------


## a59ir

با سلام
همونطوري كه ميدونين Prism يه Pattern براي نوشتن برنامه هاي WPF  و Silverlight  هست كه استفاده از اين Pattern اولا كمك زيادي به شما در نوشتن و توسعه كدتون ميده  و ثانيا قابليتهايي مانند اينكه سيستمتون يه سيستم Modular باشه و يا اينكه MultiPlatform باشه و .. به شما ميده

من توي پرو‍‍ژه جديدم ازش استفاده كردم و خيلي بهم كمك كرده و باعث شده فرايند توسعه سيستم با سرعت خوبي پيش بره و نگهداري اونم خيلي راحت تر بشه

مي توني نمونه پرو‍ژه Stock را از CodePlex دانلود كني و مطالعه كني
البته براي نوشتن پروژه واقعي به دانش خيلي بيشتري احتياج داري

----------


## torisoft

سلام
 مرسی
یه مطالعه خیلی کم در رابطش داشتم ولی درک ساختارش برام یکم مشکله اگه امکانش هست یکم برام بازش کنید
اینکه نحوه عملکردش به چه صورته

با تشکر

----------


## a59ir

سلام
سئوالتون خيلي كليه
نميدونم بايد از كجاي پريسم بگم .
از بحث Modularity  يا بحث  Event Aggregatotion   يا Region Manager  ,  و ...
ممكنه ريز تر سئوالتون رو بپرسين
Modularity  :
كمك مي كنه تا شما مازولهاي مختلف سيستم رو به صورت كاملا مستقل بنويسين . يعني به صورت dll هاي كاملا جدا كه هيچ Refrence به هم ندارند  . ولي خوب به هر حال اينها ممكنه ارتباطاتي با هم داشته باشن كه اين ارتباطات از طريق سرويس هاي Share و يا Event Aggregatotion  انجام ميشه كه خوب روال خودش رو داره
يا مثلا حالا ممكنه يك View از يه مازول بخواد توي مازول ديگه نمايش داده بشه كه يه راهش استفاده از  Region Manager  است

پريسم هم از MEF و هم از Unity ميتونه استفاده كنه (به عنوان IOC)
ميتونيم ما‍زول ها رو اول برنامه لود كنيد و يا نه بزارين هر وقت احتياج داشتين 
و خوب كلي موارد ديگه كه توي پريسم هست

اگه فرصتش بود حتما يه راهنما و اموزش براي پريسم ميذاشتم ولي خوب الان اصلا وقتش رو ندارم

----------


## torisoft

سلام دوست عزیز
مرسی از راهنمائیتون
منتظر راهنما و آموزس شما هستم هر وقت فرصت بود
با تشکر
یا علی

----------


## hosseina512

یه آموزش در بخش WPF شروع کردم. شاید به کارتون بیاد.

استفاده از پریزم 5 در WPF

----------

